
How Ransomware Is Stealing Away the Bitcoin Victory - di_dyson
In 2016 a new illegal industry emerged in the bitcoin ecosystem. Ransomware, a malicious program with the ability to encrypt a file or lock the user out totally from a computing device. Hackers invented a way of blocking user access to very important servers and demanding a ransom of bitcoin in exchange for an unlocking key.<p>Data security has been one of the biggest and longest running questions since the emergence of modern computing. Reverse engineering enables people to unlock a stream of coded security locks. Lately, hackers have invented a new way of maliciously getting payments in bitcoin by using Ransomware. Coinidol explores what ransomware is and how users can safeguard against it. 
What is Ransomware? 
Coinidol.com spoke to Shivank Dalmia, an ICT specialist from India, about what ransomware is, when it came into existence, who can design it and how it can get onto a user’s computer system. In response he said: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinidol.com&#x2F;ransomware-is-stealing-bitcoin-victory&#x2F;
======
tradersam
So... what's the main point of this?

